# Aldi's



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Do you guys shop at Aldi's? Omgosh, it's a prepper mama's heaven. I don't have one near me, but a work related chore has me going by one half hour away just about every other week. I highly recommend. Soups, .49c a can, mixed veggies, .49c a can.Other good things, too. My daughter and I picked up lots of stuff yesterday.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

We have quite a few Aldi stores around here and it's in our rotation of stores we hit. It's great for basics like milk, eggs, butter, cheese, canned goods. Canned mandarin oranges is a favorite of one child. Their hard salami is pretty good as are the fresh pork chops and ground beef. The take and bake pizza is decent.

There are some things that just don't fly in this house and we simply get them elsewhere. Nobody here will touch the breads they make and both varieties of their bottled water taste terrible ( bad enough I used them for the dogs ).


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> Do you guys shop at Aldi's? Omgosh, it's a prepper mama's heaven. I don't have one near me, but a work related chore has me going by one half hour away just about every other week. I highly recommend. Soups, .49c a can, mixed veggies, .49c a can.Other good things, too. My daughter and I picked up lots of stuff yesterday.


Aldis will be seeing new Euro competition in your area of the country - new store chain coming across & starting up in the US - could see some even better $$$$$$$$$s

Aldis has been around the area sooo long they have saturated the market - they are like convenience stores - I have 6 stores within 15 minutes ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We like to hit Aldi's sister company Trader Joes every now and then for a few cases of Two Buck Chuck Cabernet or Merlot! 
https://www.businessinsider.com/trader-joes-two-buck-chuck-wine-review-charles-shaw-2019-4


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Lidls is a good store too.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Lidls is a good store too.


that's Aldis main Euro market competition - looks like they are hitting the parts of the US that Aldis is absent or lean >>> should be interesting when the two tangle it heavy & hard ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I haven't been to an Aldi's in years. I tried their store brands, and really didn't care for 'em. I'd rather drop the dime for national brands.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I haven't been to an Aldi's in years. I tried their store brands, and really didn't care for 'em. I'd rather drop the dime for national brands.


Agree that years ago all their stuff was crap!

But recently in the last couple three years the stuff they sell is better now so My woman has been shopping there recently for some things.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have Aldis here . I do not like the lay out or the limited options. Also They Do ban firearms but don't enforce it . I guess that is their way of being PC


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Aldis is a main store for the wife.. we have a bunch of them around

not all their stuff is great.. but a lot of it is.

we like their wheat bread, canned veggies, milk, bacon, etc


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Annie, Lidl's, Aldi's arch rival is popping up all over too. So now you have 2 places to bargain shop prepper deals!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Agree that years ago all their stuff was crap!
> 
> But recently in the last couple three years the stuff they sell is better now so My woman has been shopping there recently for some things.


Then perhaps I should do some recon someday.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Then perhaps I should do some recon someday.


Key word "Somethings"

Somethings I just absolutely prefer the original name brands.

The strange thing is occasionally I find a house brand I like better than a name brand.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, I go to Aldi's, there is one a few miles from my house, and I have learned to use a quarter, to get a cart. Carrying around an armload of stuff, has proven to have drawbacks for me.
There are a lot of clods who go to Aldi and SAL, and that is something else that I have adapted to. If I need to, I will punch some manners into them.:devil:

[But, that has universal uses now-a-days, punching I mean; there seems to be something in America's water [or schools] called "stupid stuff", or "stupid pills".]
[Well I have the antidote on me.]


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Aldis is a great store. We go there for a number of items Can't beat the prices!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I shop Aldis every other week. Mostly for vegetables, eggs and a few others things. Great prices and the products are fine by me.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hmm...been a long time since I been in an Aldis. I never found much I wanted there. Maybe I should give it a go.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I haven't been to an Aldi's in years. I tried their store brands, and really didn't care for 'em. I'd rather drop the dime for national brands.


fair enough.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, I go to Aldi's, there is one a few miles from my house, and I have learned to use a quarter, to get a cart. Carrying around an armload of stuff, has proven to have drawbacks for me.
> There are a lot of clods who go to Aldi and SAL, and that is something else that I have adapted to. If I need to, I will punch some manners into them.:devil:
> 
> [But, that has universal uses now-a-days, punching I mean; there seems to be something in America's water [or schools] called "stupid stuff", or "stupid pills".]
> [Well I have the antidote on me.]


Haha, the quarter thing, yeah. When I first got there and all the carts were chained up I was like, Wha? I guess it saves them money to do it that way.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Aldi's canned ham (Brooklake) is less than half the price of Walmart's (Dax). Same weight, same everything. Haven't tasted it yet, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

The brands kind of suck there for some stuff, but it is a good store for some cheap non perishables imo.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> hmm...been a long time since I been in an Aldis. I never found much I wanted there. Maybe I should give it a go.


Yeah, if you're into canned veggies for food prep, canned ham, canned soup. Those are all worth the trip.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

youngridge said:


> The brands kind of suck there for some stuff, but it is a good store for some cheap non perishables imo.


I must admit I haven't tried a lot of the stuff we bought yet non-perishable-wise.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> We like to hit Aldi's sister company Trader Joes every now and then for a few cases of Two Buck Chuck Cabernet or Merlot!
> https://www.businessinsider.com/trader-joes-two-buck-chuck-wine-review-charles-shaw-2019-4


We're on the same page. Those are my vino go-to's when I go there. I often pick up a case of both. Seriously.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have em wall to wall in this area. I tried to buy a box of rasin bran one day and from the looks of the check out line it would take an hour to get though..so I just sit it down over in the sea food section and walked out like I was mad Aint been back since and that was about 10 years ago. The place aint normal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We have as many Aldi's as McDonald's here in Houston I think. They seem to be on every corner. I tried them when they first opened a few years ago and didn't care for it. You want a quarter for what???? Maybe I give them another look.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Years ago Aldis came here and I gave them a try. Paying for carts and bringing my own bags was a real turnoff. Standing in line forever to checkout really sucked. And their off-brand foods I tried didn’t really taste very good. In all fairness, checkout times at the local Walmart are also very long so maybe that negative is a wash. If you need to save every penny possible, then Aldis may be an option for you. Me? I’ll pass.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nobody should ever buy food from Walmart! (Chinamart) Oh but wait ... we have jap crap lovers here so never mind.

Mmmm fish and shrimp from radio active Jap crap waters...

Yum lead covered toys for your kids to knaw on...

Oh boy American chickens sent to Jap crap for processing then sent back for your enjoyment.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Years ago Aldis came here and I gave them a try. Paying for carts and bringing my own bags was a real turnoff. Standing in line forever to checkout really sucked. And their off-brand foods I tried didn't really taste very good. In all fairness, checkout times at the local Walmart are also very long so maybe that negative is a wash. If you need to save every penny possible, then Aldis may be an option for you. Me? I'll pass.


I figure if and when the SHTF, something's sure gonna be better than nothing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We have em wall to wall in this area. I tried to buy a box of rasin bran one day and from the looks of the check out line it would take an hour to get though..so I just sit it down over in the sea food section and walked out like I was mad Aint been back since and that was about 10 years ago. The place aint normal.


Lines weren't so bad for me. Maybe because we went mid-day?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Nobody should ever buy food from Walmart! (Chinamart) Oh but wait ... we have jap crap lovers here so never mind.
> 
> Mmmm fish and shrimp from radio active Jap crap waters...
> 
> ...


Life is too complicated.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

One thing Aldis will have going for it is when the Roaming Hordes start looting stores immediately after SHTF, they'll all be at Costco and Sams Club plus national chains like Kroeger and H-E-B.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> One thing Aldis will have going for it is when the Roaming Hordes start looting stores immediately after SHTF, they'll all be at Costco and Sams Club plus national chains like Kroeger and H-E-B.


When the roaming hordes start looting, I'll be hunkered down with my cheap canned foods, carb-laden foods and bottled meats.

Okay, here's a question for any of you guys who say their foods are too cheap: what do you put in your food storage? Aren't all shelf stable foods low quality, more or less?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> When the roaming hordes start looting, I'll be hunkered down with my cheap canned foods, carb-laden foods and bottled meats.
> 
> Okay, here's a question for any of you guys who say their foods are too cheap: what do you put in your food storage? Aren't all shelf stable foods low quality, more or less?


And I'll be hunkered down with my fine, 3¢-more-per-can goods. Cheap is one thing. Quality is another. And starting having a better quality (even if it's visceral) to start with is a much better situation to be in.

We all have a choice to make. If Aldis' store brands are of sufficient quality for you to consider squirreling it away for SHTF, more power to ya. But that's your choice.

The question was asked, and I responded truthfully. It wasn't an _incorrect_ answer. It was _truthful_. And the truth is, Aldis is substandard *to me*. YMNMV.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Haha, the quarter thing, yeah. When I first got there and all the carts were chained up I was like, Wha? I guess it saves them money to do it that way.


I had to start getting a cart, because loading stuff up into my arms had some real drawbacks; such as, once I paid for it, I had to re-pile it into my arms. It was ridiculous, and besides, the carts are good protection against the zombie moroons that shop there. Did something happen in America, where it is now OK to be a clod? Because there are loads of them out there.



Back Pack Hack said:


> One thing Aldis will have going for it is when the Roaming Hordes start looting stores immediately after SHTF, they'll all be at Costco and Sams Club plus national chains like Kroeger and H-E-B.


Oh, they will shop Aldi too, you can count on it; so, to beat the hordes, get there early. Because when the Hell, and damnation begins in America, it will be hairy; and *that *would be about the time that the first A-bomb goes off.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When the roaming hordes start looting, I'll be hunkered down with Annie.

She knows what I like to eat, and her kitchen knives are dull...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> When the roaming hordes start looting, I'll be hunkered down with Annie.
> 
> She knows what I like to eat, and her kitchen knives are dull...


Hey! You're back. Welcome!!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And I'll be hunkered down with my fine, 3¢-more-per-can goods. Cheap is one thing. Quality is another. And starting having a better quality (even if it's visceral) to start with is a much better situation to be in.
> 
> We all have a choice to make. If Aldis' store brands are of sufficient quality for you to consider squirreling it away for SHTF, more power to ya. But that's your choice.
> 
> The question was asked, and I responded truthfully. It wasn't an _incorrect_ answer. It was _truthful_. And the truth is, Aldis is substandard *to me*. YMNMV.


So what brands do you prefer? I'm not razzing you. Do you buy canned veggies? Seriously, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> So what brands do you prefer? I'm not razzing you. Do you buy canned veggies? Seriously, inquiring minds want to know.


National brands like Del Monte, Green Giant and Libby's. There's a local store brand I like as well.

Yes, I have a stock of canned veggies. 'Prolly a couple dozen each of corn, peas, green beans etc.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I only stock things we'll eat now in rotation so some things only get one go.

Their canned corn and canned peaches are good enough. Their canned green beans have been scratched in favor of Del Monte. I have Aldi canned kidney beans and canned potatoes which seem just fine to me. I've previously said the canned mandarin oranges are well liked here (I've never tried those). 

I've tried their canned ham once and it went in the trash.

For canned meat I go with Keystone which locally can be had at the evil Walmart. Five year shelf life, simple ingredients, and their beef chunks are pretty good (haven't opened the chicken yet because I still have a stack of Sam's Club chicken from before they closed up shop here). I like Yoder canned beef a whole lot better, but the price on Yoder products is a no go. We don't stock canned ham or tuna and the peasants here would revolt if I so much as mentioned spam.

I like the locked carts - they aren't left all over the parking lot, they don't get beat up, and it helps keep costs down.

At least here, Aldi has bags at the checkout you can purchase with your groceries - paper or re-usable. They also have the fastest checkers of anywhere around - they simply don't keep anyone who can't run the register fast. Even when there is a line here you get out in just a few minutes. Heck, they even add another cashier when it starts to back up unlike a lot of other places.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> both varieties of their bottled water taste terrible ( bad enough I used them for the dogs ).


That's disappointing, their water is BPA free and I've been planning on trying it.

Anyone else had their water?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I get my bottled water from Farm and Fleet (Nature's Crystal brand) or from Walmart (their president's choice or whatever their Sam's club line is). We actually like the Walmart water taste better, but Farm and Fleet is much cheaper, tons easier to get through (drive through pickup of online orders for the win!), and isn't a scumbag company.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And I'll be hunkered down with my fine, 3¢-more-per-can goods.


Well, it's more than .3 cents here it's at least twice the price but I won't fight you over it. 


> Cheap is one thing. Quality is another. And starting having a better quality (even if it's visceral) to start with is a much better situation to be in.


You could be right, but I've always thought that I was paying for fancy TV advertising and/or some General Mills CEO or other large company's boss. Because the ingredients are usually the same. Sort of like with medications.



> We all have a choice to make. If Aldis' store brands are of sufficient quality for you to con
> sider squirreling it away for SHTF, more power to ya. But that's your choice.


Some women are like that when it come to price points, myself included. My husband will walk into the store and look for what looks best--what's tastiest. My dad (rip) was that way. I try to find the deals.



> The question was asked, and I responded truthfully. It wasn't an _incorrect_ answer. It was _truthful_. And the truth is, Aldis is substandard *to me*. YMNMV.


I know, and I appreciate the honest reply. I'm a little nerdy about food storage. It's like a hobby I actually enjoy. So, had to ask.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Agree that years ago all their stuff was crap!
> 
> But recently in the last couple three years the stuff they sell is better now so My woman has been shopping there recently for some things.


The sandwich skinny's and wraps are the whip

I find the produce doesn't keep long. The Stir Fry veggies are good, as well as the hazelnut creamer. The baked beans are good, as well as the pasta sauce. The cheese is good I can easily spend $100 on stuff I like.

I have Ice Mountain Spring water via my well


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BB's done cleaning home and consuming, and needs rest before the 04:00 wake-up alarm.


----------

